# schwinn double duty forks where are they??



## SJ_BIKER (Dec 22, 2013)

where are all the schwinn double duty forks?? ive never seen one here for sale nor on ebay....any ideas?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 22, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> where are all the schwinn double duty forks?? ive never seen one here for sale nor on ebay....any ideas?




One was on Ebay a few months back... Maroon in color


----------



## catfish (Dec 22, 2013)

Hidden away in collections.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Dec 22, 2013)

Plus they break easy or something


----------



## rollfaster (Dec 22, 2013)

*Double duty fork*

I want one, mainly for the collectibility factor.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 22, 2013)

I put out the call about a month ago that I would like to buy one but couldn't find any for sale. I'll be patient and save my coin and something will eventually come along. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Dec 22, 2013)

*They were introed at extra expense*

at the same time as the springer-1938 - duh! truss or springer -but why extra for something that you do not really need (extra weight and strength when the plain truss fork was prettty durable)


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 22, 2013)

I got the original one that was on eBay and I love it. In my opinion that are super rare and strong. 
It's on the bike that is getting restored and is done just have to pick it up. I can't wait. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## cyclebuster (Dec 22, 2013)

Its simple. they were all melted down for WW2. a 5 year old mans bike was a useless thing in 1942, and as such it was unpatriotic to hold onto it. They all went into the war effort.


----------



## vintage2wheel (Dec 22, 2013)

cyclebuster said:


> Its simple. they were all melted down for WW2. a 5 year old mans bike was a useless thing in 1942, and as such it was unpatriotic to hold onto it. They all went into the war effort.




I'm sure a lot were I only know of 10 of them out there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## oquinn (Dec 23, 2013)

*Show us uneducated ones a pic!*

Sounds of somtin of interest.


----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2013)

*we could*



oquinn said:


> Sounds of somtin of interest.




but we would have to kill you.

This forum has a search engine!!!


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2013)

Come on Paul, be helpfull....

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...the-“double-duty-fork”!&highlight=double+duty


----------



## bike (Dec 23, 2013)

*I would*



bricycle said:


> Come on Paul, be helpfull....
> 
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...the-“double-duty-fork”!&highlight=double+duty




but no body pays me for that!

Grumpy old man- what took me 15 years to learn people are bitching when they dont get an answer in 5 mins. oh wait this is for the kvetching thread


----------



## Balloon Knot (Dec 23, 2013)

SJ_BIKER said:


> where are all the schwinn double duty forks?? ive never seen one here for sale nor on ebay....any ideas?




Here is the standard answer form a well known collector.... "Wouldn't you like to know".


----------



## Aerocycle36 (Dec 23, 2013)

*Double duty.*








 I have one, it's a tall one, it's bent and missing the top plate and it's not for sale.


----------



## catfish (Dec 23, 2013)

Aerocycle36 said:


> I have one, it's a tall one, it's bent and missing the top plate and it's not for sale.




There was someone on here re popping the top plates years ago. I mailed them the money for one, but never got it.


----------



## spoker (Dec 23, 2013)

MIKE wolf bought one on one of there episods of pickers


----------



## Tikibar (Feb 21, 2018)

Here's one...on The Cabe


----------



## Mike Hughes (Feb 21, 2018)

Here are some photo copies of them out of my prewar Schwinn dealer catalog. Parts and prices.


----------



## ZE52414 (Feb 21, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I put out the call about a month ago that I would like to buy one but couldn't find any for sale. I'll be patient and save my coin and something will eventually come along. V/r Shawn



5 years later here’s your chance lmao


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## frampton (Feb 23, 2018)

They are for sale on the CABE.


----------

